# Uber Considers 5,400 Employee Layoff



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

And no, that doesn't mean they are cutting drivers in CA even though they all believe they are now employees......

Those are some serious numbers there. And employees on those last little layoffs called them a "bloodbath"...... get ready for a "slaughter".....

https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...reportedly-considers-5400-job-cuts-2020-4?amp


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> though they all believe they are now employees......


.....no we don't.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> .....no we don't.


Agreed... I certainly don't believe I'm an employee. I suspect the hub employees are being hit with most of the layoffs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> I suspect the hub employees are being hit with most of the layoffs.


they were already hit; hubs all closed.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> they were already hit; hubs all closed.


They were likely at home with temp pay. Ending now.

No telling for sure


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They will hire at less than 1/7 the salary.
Remote working can cut away fat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If they let folks work from anywhere,

They could literally get paid 1/23 the salary. Go on a hiring spree in Bangalore and they get paid $350 a month, with the poverty line being $55. So it wouldn't even be bad pay in India to pay them $350 a month. Not bad at all...
(thank you internet for making this easy to find)


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> I suspect the hub employees are being hit with most of the layoffs.


"Thuan Pham, the departing CTO, was the longest-serving senior executive at the firm, surviving waves of scandals that forced the departure of most of its former executive team. The Information reported that he is leaving amid discussions to *cut about 800 of the Uber engineering group's *3,800 staffers (around 21 percent) " 
from
https://gizmodo.com/report-uber-cto-resigns-amid-plans-to-slash-up-to-a-fi-1843144227


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And with a further 20% reduction in staff the company will still continue to operate without internal issues IMHO. There is waaaaaay to much fat in head office.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Something makes me think Uber is going to default on those huge office leases they signed in Dallas and Chicago.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Something makes me think Uber is going to default on those huge office leases they signed in Dallas and Chicago.


I'm thinking they morph into UE


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

F. Uber!!!


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

27000 employees behind the scenes to run a company that claims to be "just an app" as it suits them. Of course the rumoured 5400, job cuts are very likely. The question I have is how many more rounds will there be after this one?

Wall St will lap up each and every round of redundancies.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Revenue has been down 80% during the SIP. They're going to have to cut some more and raise rates once this is all over.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> And no, that doesn't mean they are cutting drivers in CA even though they all believe they are now employees......
> 
> Those are some serious numbers there. And employees on those last little layoffs called them a "bloodbath"...... get ready for a "slaughter".....
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...reportedly-considers-5400-job-cuts-2020-4?amp


It's falling apart. No phone support among other things.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope all of this doesn’t affect my cleaning supply and face mask package they promised all 3 million of us


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> And no, that doesn't mean they are cutting drivers in CA even though they all believe they are now employees......
> 
> Those are some serious numbers there. And employees on those last little layoffs called them a "bloodbath"...... get ready for a "slaughter".....
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...reportedly-considers-5400-job-cuts-2020-4?amp


This is nothing. We have the Mayo Clinic laying off 30,000 employees.

Let me say that again for those that don't hear well........

THE FRIGGEN MAYO CLINIC IS LAYING OFF 30,000!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> This is nothing. We have the Mayo Clinic laying off 30,000 employees.
> 
> Let me say that again for those that don't hear well........
> 
> THE FRIGGEN MAYO CLINIC IS LAYING OFF 30,000!


Hospitals now advertising to let people know that they are open for business. Heart attack and stroke victims have disappeared and all the drunks causing accidents are staying home.
Mayo had huge international revenue stream and that is cut off now. The Sheikhs spend millions.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Uber Considers 5,400 Employee Layoff


Fantastic news!! I expect with all those laggards and malingerers off the books, Über's forecast maiden profit by year's end is going to exceed even Dara's wildest dreams. &#129315;

.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> This is nothing. We have the Mayo Clinic laying off 30,000 employees.
> 
> Let me say that again for those that don't hear well........
> 
> THE FRIGGEN MAYO CLINIC IS LAYING OFF 30,000!


A lot of medical systems here laid off near the start when they ended non-essential procedures. No point paying someone to do nothing when you can lay them off and they can get un-employment. I suspect most of those people will be re-hired once places start opening back up.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Something makes me think Uber is going to default on those huge office leases they signed in Dallas and Chicago.


This! All of this! Hey...wait a minute. Have no fear. Dara previously crowed that Uber was STACKED with $8B in cash in the bank. Meh. -o:



soontobeautomated said:


> 27000 employees behind the scenes to run a company that claims to be "just an app" as it suits them. Of course the rumoured 5400, job cuts are very likely. The question I have is how many more rounds will there be after this one?
> 
> Wall St will lap up each and every round of redundancies.


Yep. That stock price will only go up! Oh, wait. -o:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Well as of 1/1 they had over 10b in cash or near cash. Thursday they release 1st qt statements. Should be interesting to see how much cash they have now.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's falling apart. No phone support among other things.


I was able to get phone support the last week or so when I called to have them add UE back to my app. They have limited hours though. I reached them through the help feature on the app. Didn't sound like anyone in the US answered though.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> A lot of medical systems here laid off near the start when they ended non-essential procedures. No point paying someone to do nothing when you can lay them off and they can get un-employment. I suspect most of those people will be re-hired once places start opening back up.


30,000 on the government dole and gdp fell 4.8% in the first quarter. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> And no, that doesn't mean they are cutting drivers in CA even though they all believe they are now employees......
> 
> Those are some serious numbers there. And employees on those last little layoffs called them a "bloodbath"...... get ready for a "slaughter".....
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...reportedly-considers-5400-job-cuts-2020-4?amp


Good. It should have been done a long time ago but now Dara is being forced to make cuts.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I hope all of this doesn't affect my cleaning supply and face mask package they promised all 3 million of us


They will send it to those that aren't driving and ignore the folks actually driving
Because they are amazing at what they do.



BigRedDriver said:


> This is nothing. We have the Mayo Clinic laying off 30,000 employees.
> 
> Let me say that again for those that don't hear well........
> 
> THE FRIGGEN MAYO CLINIC IS LAYING OFF 30,000!


Source?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> And no, that doesn't mean they are cutting drivers in CA even though they all believe they are now employees......
> 
> Those are some serious numbers there. And employees on those last little layoffs called them a "bloodbath"...... get ready for a "slaughter".....
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...reportedly-considers-5400-job-cuts-2020-4?amp


" ITS ONLY JUST BEGUN"


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " ITS ONLY JUST BEGUN"


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Good! I hope their stock falls despite the layoffs. Such a jerk off company they couldn't even bother to give cleaning supplies to drivers during all this. They flat out don't give a ****! But we all knew that already.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

A thing or two to be said about ridiculously overpaid upper management and their lack of humility...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

ATXFALCON said:


> Good! I hope their stock falls despite the layoffs. Such a jerk off company they couldn't even bother to give cleaning supplies to drivers during all this. They flat out don't give a @@@@! But we all knew that already.


Their stock won't fall because layoffs by default are seen as godsends by the stock market.
It literally means less money going out, not lives upended or shattered.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> 30,000 on the government dole and gdp fell 4.8% in the first quarter. Not good. Not good at all.


Certainly not good. But it's how it is until politicians get their ***** heads out of their asses and let people get back to work.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> 30,000 on the government dole and gdp fell 4.8% in the first quarter. Not good. Not good at all.


I believe that number is 30,000,000 for the US in the last 5 weeks.


----------

